# Seriousley Can You Bleed to Death????



## PaytinandAvarysMom (Apr 19, 2006)

This is my first period after a round of natural progesterone shots to help me have a longer cycle instead of bleeding all the time. It is also to help me with the very thick lining I have to shed. Well Im gonna say its either working or Im dying! lol. I called my doc and the nurse said that is what is probley going on...the lining shedding. But I have been up 4 hours and soaked through 4 pads....grrr....she said call back if it keeps up. I know your not suppose to go through more then a pad an hour but man this has got me freaked out expecially cause my husband is leaving for a week in the morning and I have 2 little kiddos to deal with....would you call them back even though she didnt see to worried? Thanks


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm not on here that often- just saw this post- but wanted to say I hope you are OK and that the bleeding slowed. I would have been freaking out myself! And I would have called back if it kept up at that rate.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

I would be a little freaked out too. Maybe "time" your bleeding by the hour and call them if you feel like in an hour, you are still gushing. If they still seem like they are under concerned, tell them you really want to be checked for your piece of mind. They should see you if you insist.









Also, I haven't heard of anyone bleeding to death, but my mom became severely anemic after my birth, because her bleeding became excessive. HTH Keep us updated!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

May I ask what color your bleeding is?

The only bleeding to be REALLY worried about is bright red (fresh) blood that is gushing like that. If its dark, brown, pink or full of clots then I would just keep an eye on it and how you are feeling and if you start getting dizzy/unreasonably tired/cold/tingly extremities or any other signs of blood loss (if youve ever given blood something like that only worse) then get to the ER asap.


----------



## Tenk (Oct 6, 2006)

I just had my first PPAF, and it was like that. I bleed so bad that I couldn't even work, I left the house to drive 45 minutes (went to the bathroom before I left) and when I got there and stood up it ran down my legs. I was mortified. I called the doc and they did an iron check, but I was ok, on the low side, but ok.

My bleeding seemed very very bright red to me too. You know, when you gut your leg shaving and you blot with toilet paper, it was that exact same color. I was dizzy and tired too, but they just said to chill our and try to relax and not do a ton. Good Luck mama!!


----------

